# DH Race bike for trail climbing?



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

Anyone enjoys one of their MTBs, a DH race bike/frame, for occasional trail riding and to play on jump parks?

Thought I read of riders using their 35# Trek Sessions for trail/all-mountain riding.

If you climb on your DHR bike, share the details?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

silly rabbit......DH stands for Down Hill,.....hope this clarifies things


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Lots of good All Mt. rigs out there. That seems to be the direction I see things going these days


----------



## TheRage43 (Jul 19, 2012)

I'll rip my Canfield ONE on anything up or down. It's built as a light duty DH bike but still goes up like a mountain goat.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

^ Yep. I also have a Canfield One. It's the only DH bike I know of that can be pedaled all day long. It's the only bike I know of that truly, honestly does what it claims to do. Sure, you can pedal a Session, DHR, V10, etc. You will eventually make it to the top of the climb if you're really strong. But you'll be slower than crap, and you'll be dead tired very quickly, no matter how light the bike is. It's the geometry and suspension design, not the weight, that makes DH bikes pedal so poorly.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

downhill race bike that can be used for trail riding....bit of an oxy moron eh?

I have also heard the Canfield One can be pedalled decently. but I would have to imagine any 8 inch bike that can be pedalled well uphill, will have major compromises when compared to the new generation of trail bikes.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

I set out on a post-assembly shakedown session before taking my Canfield Jedi to the bike park that was the whole reason I bought the thing... And that turned into hanging up my only other bike - a 140mm Marin Wolf Ridge - and riding the Jedi everywhere for a while. 

It was a lot of fun. I built the Jedi with 34t front ring and an 11-36 cassette, and only occasionally felt like it would be nice to be able to shift one gear lower. A 125mm KindShock seatpost works great in it. It climbs just fine if I keep my butt on the seat, and on the descents 203mm travel is so smooth it's like skiing light powder. But it is kinda heavy, and the 63 degree HTA is a little awkward in switchback climbs.

I'm working on a singlespeed DJ/slopestyle bike right now, but the next thing I want to do is sell the Marin, find a 180mm frame with a short-but-straight seat tube, and build it up with an air shock, single-crown air fork, non-DH tires, and 1x9 or 1x10 with an 11-40 cassette. That sounds to me like the perfect AM/trail/jump/etc/do-everything bike. Santa Cruz Bullit was the original plan, but Moorewood Zama is the leading contender at the moment.

I'd rather have a bike that descends wonderfully and climbs tolerably than vice versa.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

If this is what you're talking about, forget it. It's fast as hell downhill, but you do not want to try and climb with it.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

The One is what you want


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

I was forced to use my Entourage as an XC bike for about 2 weeks when I broke my Honzo frame.
Basically stock w/addition of dropper post (which still left me wanting a higher saddle), weighing in around 42#.

It was fine for about 20 miles, but definitely wouldn't want to ride it for longer rides.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

And old school'ish Santa Cruz Bullit


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

I pedal my DHR everywhere but it's the only bike I have so I need to make due. That said, it's only a hint under 35lbs with the ground steeze kit and if you're strong enough to mash on a road cassette it's really no biggie. Anyone who says it's a lost cause is a wimp and should be ashamed


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Iggz said:


> Anyone who says it's a lost cause is a wimp and should be ashamed


Ha!

I'm impressed that you got down to 35 even with the dual-crown fork. This gives me much hope for my next project.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Iggz said:


> I pedal my DHR everywhere but it's the only bike I have so I need to make due. That said, it's only a hint under 35lbs with the ground steeze kit and if you're strong enough to mash on a road cassette it's really no biggie. Anyone who says it's a lost cause is a wimp and should be ashamed


Mine's still 38#ish, I'm old and I have other bikes to pedal...do I get a pass? (because I'm sure the hell not ashamed)


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Here's my DH bike in off-season trail spec. I substitute this dropper post with forward offset head to fix the seat position, I switch the rear suspension to 8.5", I replace the DH tires with Exos, and swap the 38t ring for a 34t (11-28 cassette). If I chose to take this bike to Maui instead of my enduro I'd have taken the 11-34 cassette and long cage derailleur from that bike so I could do really steep climbs. With the 34/28 I can do most climbs (fast though, slow isn't an option). I also use a toe strap to cinch down the fork for climbs. I know it weighs 31.5lb in DH spec. Tires make it lighter but seatpost makes it heavier so about 30lb in trail spec. I've ridden plenty big CO climb/descent rides on this like Two Elk and had fun.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Very light, I'm impressed. What cranks did you use, and what rotors?


----------



## turbodog (Feb 28, 2004)

Most long travel FSR-type suspension bikes can pedal suprisingly well. As long as it's under 35 lb, the wheels/tires aren't insanely heavy, the gearing is appropriate for the climbing you do, and the seat is close to a normal climbing position.....should be fine.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

DW or bust yo!


----------



## clydecrash (Apr 1, 2005)

I cannot see using a DH frame for anything but DH. I guess if you change the wheels/tires and drivetrain a bit (as stated in previous replies).

I was using a Nomad built heavy for DH last summer, which, with different parts, works great on the local XC/AM trails. I just built up a V10. While I will be testing it out on the local trails before taking it to a park, I cannot see using it for anything else than DH. Even with component changes. Besides, I cannot figure out where to attach the front derailleur!


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

NWS said:


> I set out on a post-assembly shakedown session before taking my Canfield Jedi to the bike park that was the whole reason I bought the thing... And that turned into hanging up my only other bike - a 140mm Marin Wolf Ridge - and riding the Jedi everywhere for a while.
> 
> It was a lot of fun. I built the Jedi with 34t front ring and an 11-36 cassette, and only occasionally felt like it would be nice to be able to shift one gear lower. A 125mm KindShock seatpost works great in it. It climbs just fine if I keep my butt on the seat, and on the descents 203mm travel is so smooth it's like skiing light powder. But it is kinda heavy, and the 63 degree HTA is a little awkward in switchback climbs.
> 
> ...


Good to know that about the Jedi as used One's are hard to find

I broke my XC racing frame, a steel hardtail, recently so now I have more time to wait for a DH frame that pedals well as I focus on a light steel or carbon 26er hardtail replacement.

I also have access to a 100MM full suspension XC FS bike, but I prefer the lively feel of the lighter hardtail or to climb on the heavy 160MM, dual-crown 170MM fork, that feels better for jumps and I can still climb it faster than others with less MTB experience on XC FS bikes


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

Lelandjt said:


> Here's my DH bike in off-season trail spec. I substitute this dropper post with forward offset head to fix the seat position, I switch the rear suspension to 8.5", I replace the DH tires with Exos, and swap the 38t ring for a 34t (11-28 cassette). If I chose to take this bike to Maui instead of my enduro I'd have taken the 11-34 cassette and long cage derailleur from that bike so I could do really steep climbs. With the 34/28 I can do most climbs (fast though, slow isn't an option). I also use a toe strap to cinch down the fork for climbs. I know it weighs 31.5lb in DH spec. Tires make it lighter but seatpost makes it heavier so about 30lb in trail spec. I've ridden plenty big CO climb/descent rides on this like Two Elk and had fun.


Ineresting. Thanks. a v10.5 frame's on my wish list. $3600 for a frame, plus the new rear wheel 157x12, is out of my budget this year.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

clydecrash said:


> Besides, I cannot figure out where to attach the front derailleur!


Pffft, 2x and 3x is so 2010.  Just get an 11-36 cassette and a front ring from 32-36 depending on your local trails. Maybe add a 40t cog on the cassette if you really want more range, but I think that's a nice-to-have, not a must-have.


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

try getting a trek slash. its pretty much a session, but with WAY stiffer rear suspension when you put the fox CTD on climb... i honestly cannot make it bounce at all... it feels locked out and like a hardtail. and when you put it on Descend, let the Pike and full floater be the clouds under you. its whistler ready and off season trail ready. all with the same spec


----------



## macduff (Sep 4, 2012)

I climb my Norco Aurum as there are no lifts where I ride so its walk or ride. I have tweaked it slightly to help with a wide range 1x10 (11-42) rear with Zee FR DR and a thick thin 32 Front cog, the downhills are knarly single track so I don't max out the 11-32 except on the fireroads which are shared so not recommended for flat out. Its still a slog on the uphills but its doable and faster than walking and gets me fitter. An All Mountain bike would be more logical but the aurum is far more fun /enjoyable than my Reign X was over the same terrain.


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

I pedal my 2012 Specialized SX Trail up anything and everything. Last year, I cleaned a technical rocky climbing section that two riders on XC 29ers could not. Don't even ask how much faster I was on the downhill...

While my bike is not truly a DH bike, it has 7" front and rear, a low BB height, and about a 65 degree head angle. Weight is about 36 pounds. While I am slower on gradual, fire-road climbs, there is not much difference on steep, actual trail climbing.

I would recommend a bike similar to mine rather than a full on DH rig. DH rigs have terrible geometry for climbing, and I'm not just talking about the head angle. Their seat angles tend to be really slack too, which means all your weight is in the back of the bike when the post is extended to climbing height.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

NWS said:


> Very light, I'm impressed. What cranks did you use, and what rotors?


Raceface SixC cranks and Kettle Cycles Siccc rotors and pads. Last year I qualified well enough at DH Nats that for the race run I was waiting around the start area as it got down to the last 20 or so guys. Gwin saw my bike and asked to pick it up. When he did he just laughed.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Lelandjt said:


> Tires make it lighter but seatpost makes it heavier so about 30lb in trail spec. I've ridden plenty big CO climb/descent rides on this like Two Elk and had fun.


It's better to ride a slow bike fast, then a fast bike slow. Wisest words you will ever find on this forum


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Uh, it climbed fast enough to stay ahead of my companions (34-28 doesn't let you climb slowly) and it flew on the 20ish mile descent.


----------



## shortbus08 (Dec 9, 2013)

I have a 2005 specialized big hit with fox, and rockshox suspension parts that is my only bike. I ride the bike on everything from dh, xc, am, and dirtjumps. May not be the fastest on xc and am but itS my only bike so I make due.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

shortbus08 said:


> May not be the fastest on xc and am but itS my only bike so I make due.


Bingo.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Lelandjt said:


> Uh, it climbed fast enough to stay ahead of my companions (34-28 doesn't let you climb slowly) and it flew on the 20ish mile descent.


Why not put a cassette with a larger big cog in the back? There's like zero benefit to going with 28t I think.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Lelandjt said:


> Raceface SixC cranks and Kettle Cycles Siccc rotors and pads. Last year I qualified well enough at DH Nats that for the race run I was waiting around the start area as it got down to the last 20 or so guys. Gwin saw my bike and asked to pick it up. When he did he just laughed.


Thanks for the info. I want a laughably light bike too!

Still not sure I want one bad enough to spend what it takes.


----------



## FASTIVAB6TG25MR (Apr 12, 2014)

I XC my downhill bike without issues. 2003 rocky mountain rm_7 with marzocchi monster dual crown forks fox vanilla rear shock.. 7" front and rear travel, 46.5 lbs the fist few times it was rough but i got used to it.

Edit: it was tough on the 1x9 but is way easier since i switched to the 1x10 36t up front 11-36 cassette


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Why not put a cassette with a larger big cog in the back? There's like zero benefit to going with 28t I think.


For pure resort riding I used to use an 11-23. If I took the V10 to Hawaii for the winter as my only bike (steep climbs there) I was gonna poach the 11-34 cassette, XTR derailleur, and longer chain off my enduro bike. The 11-28 cassette works well with a Saint short cage, keeps the chain pretty taught in all cogs, has nice gearing steps, and besides a few grams doesn't seem like much of a compromise for resort riding and racing compared to my old 11-23 7spd cut-down setups while providing a more usable trail riding gear. I have 34, 36, and 38t rings I can swap out pretty quickly to cover the gammut from fast race course to trail use.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

TrailNut said:


> Ineresting. Thanks. a v10.5 frame's on my wish list. $3600 for a frame, plus the new rear wheel 157x12, is out of my budget this year.


adapters available for the rear to make it 157....Hadley had an inner axle replacement and price was reasonable too


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 14, 2006)

Many of the newer longer travel "Enduro" bikes are very capable descenders that can still climbs far better than a DH bike. Examples would be the new Santa Cruz Nomad, Orbea Rallon, GT Sanction, Trek Slash, or the new Canfield Balance. I recently demoed a new Nomad on some local DH trails and it was awesome. But unlike my old Turner DHR, it doesn't kill me when I want to climb.


----------

